# I Finally Got The Back Of My Ww2 Unitas Military Watch



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I posted a couple of pics of this watch in the "military watches" part of the forum, but I've added some pics here in case anyone was interested in the "vintage" (that word again...) aspect of it. The rear case was screwed so tight that all my best efforts with various case openers and case holders couldn't budge it, and I was scared of scratching the casing. The watch winds like silk and runs beautifully - to a few seconds a week after 75 years - so I wasn't worried about the movement. I just wanted to photograph it and have a small gloat.

Anyway, I popped down to my local horologist (Wheeler's of Worthing) this morning and they did the job for me in not time at all. So, here are some better pics of the thing. The movement is actually gorgeous - hope the photo does it justice.

I put a new Zulu strap on it - the pin bars are soldered in - but have included a pic of part of the original 1939 strap, which I'm keeping.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Well done Will. That movement looks like new, and quite good on your wrist.

Mike


----------

